# [SOLVED] Connected to router but cannot access Internet



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello:
I have am unable to access the Internet via my modem and router. My computer recognized the connection from my router. My modem is a Motorola 12DVC. My router is a Linksys Broadband Wireless-B BEFW11S4 version 4. I tried several things, including changes via 192.168.1.1. I am using an AT&T DSL connection. The router has only been used one time.

Here is some other information which may be helpful:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jim-f93b65a9591
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-0C-16-45
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.120.24
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.123.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 26, 2012 9:55:02 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 26, 2012 10:05:02 PM
Thank you!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*








and welcome to the Forum

Lets try some things:

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

The ipconfig /all is listed in my original post. This was done immediately after a "power cycle". WOuld you like me to do it again?

I just checked and do not have any proxy settings.

Thank you for your prompt reply!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Did you follow the order when you powercycled?


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Yes, and waited at least a minute between turning on the power for each.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

One minute might not be long enough for the Modem to stabilize . . did the dsl light turn solid?

Try this :

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.

*Start*, *Run*, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Done.


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Yes, I waited for the DSL light to turn on.


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

New IP log:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jim-f93b65a9591
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-0C-16-45
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.120.24
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.123.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 26, 2012 11:08:57 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 26, 2012 11:18:57 PM


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

You have astrange mix of IP, Gateway and DNS server addresses . . it looks like some of the settings are from being connected to the modem and some from the router.

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.120.24 Would expect to see something like 192.168.1.xxx
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.123.254 would expect 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254 ditto
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254 ditto

Are any of the IP addresses set as static in the network adaptor properties?


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

How do I determine if any are static?


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

I have the option checked that states "Obtain an IP address automatically".


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Can you access the internet when connceted directly to the Modem? Do you have the router set up to enter the username and password for your DSL account?


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Yes, I can access the internet via the modem. This is how we are corresponding. I believe I was asked for a Host and/or Domain name and then a password during the router setup process. I tred to go through the process to make sure and now I am I get the error message that the router is not connected to the PC.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Wonder if the router is faulty?? . . can you log onto the router if you connect it to the pc and nothing else?


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

I reset the router and it is connected to the PC but still gives the same "The router is unable to connect to the Internet". When is is connected to the PC, does this mean it is logged in? 

I ran through the setup again and the Host name had my "full computer name" automatically entered. The Domain name was blank. The SSID was linksys and the channel 6.


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Not sure how I log into the router...unless I already have?


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

This is a screen shot from my router setup if that helps?Firmware Version:*1.50, Oct 23 2003* MAC Address:*00-11-11-0C-16-45* *Internet*​ *Configuration Type*​ Login Type:*DHCP* Internet IP Address:*75.51.123.104*







Subnet Mask:*255.255.255.0*














Default Gateway:*75.51.123.254*







DNS 1:*192.168.1.254* DNS 2:*0.0.0.0* DNS 3:*0.0.0.0*


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Other router set up screen shots:

Local MAC Address: *00-0C-41-F4-09-BB*














IP Address: *192.168.1.1*














Subnet Mask: *255.255.255.0*














DHCP Server: *Enabled*

*Internet Connection Type* Obtain an IP automaticallyStatic IPPPPoERAS (for SingTel)PPTPHeart Beat Signal *Optional Settings*
*(required by some ISPs)* Host Name: Domain Name: MTU: *Enable Disable Size:* *Network Setup* *Router IP* Local IP Address: . . . Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0255.255.255.128255.255.255.192255.255.255.224255.255.255.240255.255.255.248255.255.255.252 *Network Address*
*Server Settings (DHCP)* Local DHCP Server: *Enable**Disable* Start IP Address: *192.168.1.* Number of Address: DHCP Address Range: 192.168.1.100 ~ 149 Client Lease Time: minutes (0 means one day)  Static DNS 1:  . . .  Static DNS 2:  . . .  Static DNS 3:  . . . </B>  WINS:  . . . 


Wireless:* Enabled** Disabled* 







 Wireless Network Name(SSID): Wireless Channel:  1 - 2.417 GHZ2 - 2.422 GHZ3 - 2.427 GHZ4 - 2.432 GHZ5 - 2.437 GHZ6 - 2.442 GHZ7 - 2.447 GHZ8 - 2.452 GHZ9 - 2.457 GHZ10 - 2.462 GHZ11 - 2.467 GHZ Wireless SSID Broadcast:* Enabled** Disabled*


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

I did a power cycle and just ran an ipconfig /all. Results are below. However, I ran my setup CD again, and back to "router unable to connect to Internet"

C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jim-f93b65a9591
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connec
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-0C-16-45
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 27, 2012 1:42:20 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 28, 2012 1:42:20 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

According to a previous post from you, I believe these were the IP numbers I should have expected?


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Accessed the Internet after plugging in modem and now this is what it is:

C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jim-f93b65a9591
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connec
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-0C-16-45
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 27, 2012 1:42:20 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 28, 2012 1:42:20 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>

Damn!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Much better looking ipconfig . . DNS server still looks freaky . . try using the Google DNS servers 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Done. Did an ipconfig:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jim-f93b65a9591
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-0C-16-45
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.108.171
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.111.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 27, 2012 2:06:20 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 27, 2012 2:16:20 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>

??


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

The default Gateway and IP address reverted back to 75...when I unplugged the router from the modem and plugged the modem into the PC.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Appears the router has been misconfigured... twice

Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.120.24<--- these appear to be the wan settings not the lan settings. They are not in the same subnet as the dhcp server.
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.123.254<--- this should be the ip of the router
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254<---- but this appears to be the routers ip
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254 <--- router is not a dns server. This entry is invalid. No DNS = no name resolution = no internet.


Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254 <---- everything is correct except this. You have no dns server at that ip. Either use your ISPs listed dns servers or use the gateway entry 192.168.1.1

Once you have made that correction do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review.


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>tracert yahoo.com
Tracing route to yahoo.com [72.30.38.140]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.254
2 42 ms 41 ms 43 ms adsl-75-51-111-254.dsl.sgnwmi.sbcglobal.net [75.
51.111.254]
3 54 ms 50 ms 49 ms dist2-vlan50.sgnwmi.ameritech.net [67.38.60.227]
4 42 ms 41 ms 42 ms 12.83.48.231
5 64 ms 56 ms 54 ms 12.122.81.93
6 54 ms 53 ms 54 ms chi-bb1-link.telia.net [195.12.255.81]
7 106 ms 108 ms 105 ms sjo-bb1-link.telia.net [213.248.80.25]
8 135 ms 116 ms 105 ms yahoo-ic-141069-sjo-bb1.c.telia.net [213.248.70.
190]
9 105 ms 106 ms 106 ms ae-0-d160.msr1.sp1.yahoo.com [216.115.107.57]
10 105 ms 106 ms 106 ms et-17-1.fab2-1-gdc.sp2.yahoo.com [67.195.128.69]
11 106 ms 105 ms 106 ms po-11.bas1-3-prd.sp2.yahoo.com [76.13.244.9]
12 106 ms 107 ms 109 ms ir1.fp.vip.sp2.yahoo.com [72.30.38.140]
Trace complete.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Looks like you did it! The trace completed successfully.


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

well, I was able to access the Internet for a few minutes, then the red light of my modem came on and am back to no connection via my router. Before disconneting my router, here are my IP stats:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jim-f93b65a9591
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-0C-16-45
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
8.8.4.4
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 27, 2012 3:21:15 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 28, 2012 3:21:15 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>

After reconnecting my modem in order to send you this message, here are my new IP stats:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jim-f93b65a9591
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-0C-16-45
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.97.62
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.97.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
8.8.4.4
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 27, 2012 3:43:14 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 27, 2012 3:53:14 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>

Help!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

red light on the modem? If this for the internet connection or for the router connection?

Those modem supplied setting are incorrect... again.

Only part that is correct is the gateway ip/subnet and lan ip.

Name: adsl-75-51-97-254.dsl.sgnwmi.sbcglobal.net
Address: 75.51.97.254

These match in both router and modem configs which tell my you manually entered them in the dns tab of tcp/ip properties

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
8.8.4.4

remove these entries. You will get correct ones from dhcp.

Call your isp and tell them you appear to have a defective modem. See what they have to say.


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Red light indicates no Internet connection. 

My ISP askd if I'd like to purchase a new one.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

They don't supply the modem? How long have you had it?


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

2 years. I purchase it from them...AT&T


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Did ATT confirm it had failed?


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

no...they didn't even run a test


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Ask them to run a test . . it just takes a minute


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

They claimed everything on the circuit was okay.However, they did direct me to the modem setup page where I could make changes if needed. I had never been to the page.

Here is the main info. from that page:

Connection Information DSLUPConnectionUPUser [email protected]nected at768 Kbps (Downstream) 384 Kbps (Upstream)Internet IP Address75.51.97.62Internet Gateway Address75.51.97.254DNS Servers68.94.156.1 dnsr1.sbcglobal.net 68.94.157.1 dnsr2.sbcglobal.netModePPP on the modem (Public IP for LAN device)TimeoutNeverModem InformationModem NameMotorolaModel2210-02Serial Number157082083488Software Version7.7.5r8MAC Address00:24:92:d2:60:a0First Use Date2009/10/10 18:05:28 GMTLocal NetworkModem IP Address192.168.1.254Ethernet StatusConnected


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

other info from modem setup:

Internet Connection Type PPPoE271 Modem Configuration Single Device Router272 NAPT Enabled true273 Modem IP Address 192.168.1.254274 Modem Netmask 255.255.255.0275 Modem Broadcast Address 192.168.1.255 290 PPP UserName [email protected]291 PPP Service Name 292 PPP Access Concentrator sgnwmigg12w-B2214120601572293 PPP Connect Mode Smart keep alive294 PPP Idle Timeout 295 Conf PPP Authentication Protocol chap pap296 PPP Authentication Protocol pap297 WAN IP Address 75.51.97.62298 WAN Subnet Mask 255.255.255.255299 WAN Default Gateway 75.51.97.254300 Conf DNS Servers -301 DNS Servers 68.94.156.1 dnsr1.sbcglobal.net
68.94.157.1 dnsr2.sbcglobal.net302 PPP MRU 1492303 Conf PPP MRU 1492304 LCP Echo 10305 LCP Echo Retry 6


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

I removed you user name . . you don't want the spam it can cause.

Is the linksys new? Have you reset it and started over with the setup?


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

It is about 4 years old. I have reset it but can try again.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

It may be remembering some settings from another setup . . a reset should clear them out


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

ok...I'll reset and then run through setup.


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Reset router and went through router setup CD. Got to end and then said, "The router is unable to connect to the Internet". If it helps, I ran the ipconfig before unplugging the router from the modem. here are the results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jim-f93b65a9591
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-0C-16-45
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
8.8.4.4
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 27, 2012 4:48:17 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 28, 2012 4:48:17 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>tracert yahoo.com
Unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>

When I connected the modem directly to the PC and opened this page, I could see some things listed at the bottom of the page, inlcuding something to the effect of..."deleting proxy settings...?

I just ran another ipconfig. here are the results:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : jim-f93b65a9591
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-0C-16-45
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.105.61
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 75.51.107.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
8.8.4.4
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 27, 2012 4:55:46 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 27, 2012 5:05:46 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\Jim>

I don't know why the IP Address and Default Gateway keep changing back to 75...


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

As you aren't getting anywhere with the cd, try setting it up manually Article to see if that is more successful.


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Thank you! I'll give it a try.


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

It works! Thank you. Now on to trying to connect my lap top....


----------



## Riverbend (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*

Lap top connected!

Thank you Old Rich, Wand3R3R and Tomken15. I appreciate you patience and willingness to resolve this issue!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*



Tomken15 said:


> As you aren't getting anywhere with the cd, try setting it up manually Article to see if that is more successful.


Great post! ! I never use the CD


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Connected to router but cannot access Internet*



Old Rich said:


> Great post! ! I never use the CD


Thanks :smile: Still trying to do my bit but busy getting ready for a house move :frown:


----------

